# Lead screw?



## bisley45 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a question for all the south bend gurus. Is the lead screw for a model b the same as a model a with the same length bed. Thanks for any help 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 7, 2013)

In a word, No.
The mod A with QCGB uses a shorter leadscrew than the B&C do with change gears for the same length bed.

Cheers Phil


----------

